
Show HN: SaaS webframework - InGodsName
http://www.innomatic.io
======
dgivney
It's a bit concerning when you see a site pushing an Open Source PHP framework
that has had no serious commits in 3 years.

[https://github.com/innomatic/innomatic-
platform](https://github.com/innomatic/innomatic-platform)

Especially when they haven't even updated the copyright in their footer this
year.

